# Dog Carrier by Vera Bradley



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

I just purchased two new dog carriers by Vera Bradley. It is the size and shape of the large Juicy Couture Carrier but much lighter in weight and it has the separate place for your stuff so you don't have to carry a purse. It is called a Pet Porter and it hold a pet up to 15 lbs.


----------



## Maltese_NH (Jul 23, 2006)

ohhhhh.....sounds great....can you show us a picture???


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

Oo is it this one? It's hard to find a carrier that has room for your own stuff- and it's annoying having to carry it and a purse. 










I had never heard of VB until my mom was going on and on about a tote she received as a birthday gift from a friend. She said "oh but the purses are so expensive- I could never spend that much", so I tricked her into going onto the website to show them to me--- turns out they aren't that expensive so I got her a purse, wallet, eye glass case, and make-up bag for Christmas. I was so excited because I never know what to get my mom. VB isn't my style, but they are well made and very lovely. 

I got my mom this purse


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Julia, thanks so much for posting about this!!!! I am not a huge fan of VB though my daughter Megan is. I sure do love the idea of lighter bag with all the room! I'm going to look into it right now. Are there lots of different patterns? And how expensive??


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

Deanna, that is a picture of one of the carriers that I purchased called Windsor Navy and the other one that I bought from the website was the Classic Black. Thank you so much for the picture because I am slightly, OK extremely, technology challenged.







I really need to get into the 21st Century. ~ Julia


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

> Julia, thanks so much for posting about this!!!! I am not a huge fan of VB though my daughter Megan is. I sure do love the idea of lighter bag with all the room! I'm going to look into it right now. Are there lots of different patterns? And how expensive??[/B]


 

Susan, I paid $97.00 each for them and $13.95 shipping. The Juicy Carrier weighs over five pounds and the VB bag is about 2 pounds. There are seven patterns to choose from on web site.


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

No Problem Julia!

Susan- you might check a few Crab Tree and Evelyn stores- they sell VB.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Julia, that bag looks great







... 2 pounds is nice and lightweight, too!!


----------



## TwinsPlus2More (Oct 20, 2006)

We have a place downtown that sells them. I have a VB tote that I love. My sister made my carrier for Rascal. I'll have to find the digi and get a pic of it. 

I LOVE the VB large zip wallet though...it can also be a wristlet.


----------



## Jacki (Jul 13, 2006)

I am a certifiable VB ADDICT and finally saw the Pet Porter in a store last night...I've been ogling it in my catalog for months...no puppy to carry in it YET







...they also have leashes and collars, and my mom's mini schnauzer will be getting a VB leash for Christmas


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Vera Bradley reminds me of Pierre Deux.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Very nice! Here is the main VB websote which shows fabric options.

http://www.verabradley.com/Site/Store/Prod...ku=812%3A1&

The one thing good about being in a wheelchair is that I'm not tempted to buy a new carrier just yet!


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

> Vera Bradley reminds me of Pierre Deux.[/B]


Pierre Deux is the "original." Lilly has the pink leash in the small size but she doesn't wear collars so I didn't get the matching VB collar. It goes perfectly with her Puppia pink harness though. I saw the carriers when I bought her leash but it was a bit big for my taste. Lilly is only 4lbs and the carrier holds up to 15lbs so it seemed a bit oversized for her. It was cute though.


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

> I just purchased two new dog carriers by Vera Bradley. It is the size and shape of the large Juicy Couture Carrier but much lighter in weight and it has the separate place for your stuff so you don't have to carry a purse. It is called a Pet Porter and it hold a pet up to 15 lbs.[/B]


If you don't mind my asking, how big is your baby?


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=277882
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Bijou is 6 pounds and he will be two years old in February.


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=278056
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Does he have plenty of room? Paris is 8 pounds.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=278022
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My dining room was all done in Pierre Deux...until I redid it earlier this year. I love Pierre Deux, but the pattern of wallpaper and linens I had were very dated. I had purchased the wall paper in Paris in the late 1980's when I found Soleildad (Pierre Deux in France). I haven't been in a Pierre Deux store in ages...anyone know if they are still around? They always had the most gorgeous fabrics. My dining room chairs are covered in a beautiful silk stripe from Pierre Deux. Unfortunately, they need to be recovered because that fabric is at least 14 years old!


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Oh thanks so much for sharing that with us! I got into Vera Bradley when I went to my preppy college and all the girls carried books around in VB totes. I'm not into the purses, but I like the totes and duffles. I'd like to get one of the carriers for Perri, but I'm concerned that since it's soft sided it would just collapse in... Julia, please let us know about this when you get yours. Thanks!


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

> Oh thanks so much for sharing that with us! I got into Vera Bradley when I went to my preppy college and all the girls carried books around in VB totes. I'm not into the purses, but I like the totes and duffles. I'd like to get one of the carriers for Perri, but I'm concerned that since it's soft sided it would just collapse in... Julia, please let us know about this when you get yours. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

The inside is lined with a clear plastic with a pad in the bottom. The side pocket for your items is also lined in clear plastic so the sides are really firm. It also has metal feet which is different from the purses. I do already have mine so if you have anymore questions please feel free to ask. It also has a luggage tag on it for his ID card from the Vet's office.



It is large enough for Bijou to stand up and turn around.


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=278038
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The stores do still exist. There is one on Newbury street in Boston. They do have beautiful fabric!


----------



## TwinsPlus2More (Oct 20, 2006)

I'm going to have to go downtown and look at them.


----------



## LoriJo (Jul 19, 2006)

> Oo is it this one? It's hard to find a carrier that has room for your own stuff- and it's annoying having to carry it and a purse.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ooooo, those are really cute!!! There is a Vera Bradley store here in town, so I may have to check it out!!!!

(even though I really have my eyes on the Candy Stripe carrier from Fox & Hound, lol)


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I think the price is fantastic. Do you think it could be washed, Julia? I think I'll start calling stores that carry VB tomorrow.......


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

Susan, I think that since it has all of that plastic I think that I will just spray it with Scotch Guard. The one in the picture with the plaid trim is my favorite (Windsor Navy) because that same plaid is on the inside.


----------

